# TRYING TO POST A PICTURE



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

BABY DAX NOW 5 MONTHS OLD. :roll: :lol:


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

ATTACHMENT IS TO BIG, DON'T KNOW HOW TO RESIZE IT. IS THERE A RE-SIZE PLACE ON HERE? :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try reading through this to give you some suggestions

http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=73


----------

